

Py3k status update #9 - spdy
http://morepypy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/py3k-status-update-9.html

======
muxxa
It's great to see progress on this. Both PyPy and Py3000 have been just
curiosities for me; a combination of the two is a very compelling case for
making the move away from Python2.7.

~~~
ysangkok
You can use py3k with CPython, so there is no reason to make two jumps at
once. It's like saying you might buy a Porche now that the roads are better.
But you can enjoy nice roads without a Porche just as well!

~~~
muxxa
Yes, but making a programming environment change involves a lot of disruption
to your normal workflow. I agree that it's best to do it one step at a time in
order to better isolate the problem when things go wrong, but I find it's also
good to do multiple upgrades during the same period of time to maximize the
value from the mental mode switch.

